# Rythercamera.com



## AAPhotog (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone heard of this place? Rythercamera.com
Im looking to purchase the 5d3 and they seem to have it in stock. and at a much better price than other stores...
If no one has heard of them can someone please suggest to me a trustworthy store to purchase this camera online with 0 taxes? Im located in Illinois.


----------



## AAPhotog (Apr 4, 2012)

They seem like a sneaky company. If you search for the 5d3 body only you will only find one result. It is priced at a little under 3400. So I called and asked about it and he gave me a code to search for body only and it was 3700. I asked the difference between the one he showed me and the one that pops up in the search and the 3400 dollar version is an import. I didn't clearly see it say that on the website. So if anyone is concerned, I would NOT get the 3400 dollar body as it does NOT come with a manufacture warranty.


----------



## Kimberly Cher Photography (Apr 5, 2012)

Bought 7d. Ca me to me with focus issues noise issues out the box. It was 450$ less than everyone else.I typ

Took a risk and theyes scrrrrewed me on shipping for two day it was 145$... Had amaerican warranty card, I registered with canon they permitt
Overnighted for free a 7d replacement paid for shipping to canon, and fixed, the focus issues and noise issues for fre e. The friggen camera was out of the box broken but nevwr used looking.do not buy you'll never get them on the phone they don't ship carefully.il never go to them again.


Canon saved me because it was not grey gooodss


----------



## dealmastermike (Apr 6, 2012)

I saw this place had cheaper prices on the 5dmkiii but did not find them on the Authorized Dealer list for Canon. Their reseller ratings looked decent but I would want the factory US warranty from an Authorized Reseller. My guess is that they are selling grey market... but who knows.


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 8, 2012)

They seem sketchy. I would avoid them. If its too good to be true then it probably is.


----------

